# ive joined the ranks



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

well, ive finally joined the ranks with the rest of you guys who have fed their p's a mouse. I was having a shity day at work,and it was friday so I was like, f*ck it, I wanna see some carnage . So i dropped buy petsmart while i was driving my workroute and picked up a mouse.I got home, popped open a beer and dropped the mouse in with my four reds. He swam around for about 4 minutes and then found a way out of the tank. So then I had to remove any possible escape routes that he may have, and then dropped him back in. Well, after all that , my reds were all freaked out and wouldnt touch him so the mouse swam around for 10 minutes or so. So I was like,"f*ck". Itook him out and turned off the lights for about 10 minutes and threw some pellet food in there.As soon as they started going for the pelets I dropped the mouse in. It was f*cking nuts. He lasted for about 15 seconds. My bigest red(about 6-1/2") darted up, grabbed him by the belly and dove with him while ripping his entrails out. After that the whole pack dog piled him and it was over.they didnt leave a scrap. Even gobbled up the tail







.I wish I had a digi cam....I feel like ive got the meanest reds in the world







....well anyways sorry for the long post. I just wanted to tell someone about it and what worked for me.
cheers,
Ron


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

freaking awesome, yeah pics would have been great.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice..very nice....carnage at its best...save some money you need a digi...


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah, that frenzy is just the best. I must say that it is most fascinating to watch. I have a video of mine eating a mouse but don't know how to post it. Oh well. It is sweet for my own enjoyment! Good job with the pellet trick!


----------

